
Show HN: Multi-armed bandit optimisation service - desbo
https://contextshift.io/
======
desbo
Hi HN,

I'm looking for help validating an idea for a product that provides multi-
armed bandit optimisation over an API. The idea is that client sites will
provide impression and conversion events to our API, which provides
recommendations about which variant to display, optimising performance over
time.

I think this could be useful to businesses that currently use A/B testing but
am trying to understand if an API on its own is useful enough to be a
standalone product.

Please have a look at the site and let me know if it's clear what the product
is and if you think it'd be useful. I'd also appreciate any advice on how to
validate an idea like this, how to identify problems this kind of product to
solve, etc. Thank you!

